# NBA power rankings...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

thought you guys might want to see the latest power rankings...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

> Tim Thomas is an upgrade over Vlad Radmanovic at the three, *since Thomas can do more things than Vlad.*


yeah sure


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i don't like radman or thomas, but if the "experts" say thomas will be better than radman was for us, who are we to argue?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

"the experts"??

those same experts also said that we have no chance in making the playoffs last season, so who are we to argue


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

alexander said:


> "the experts"??
> 
> those same experts also said that we have no chance in making the playoffs last season, so who are we to argue



i know. i was agreeing with you. trying to be sarcastic, as denoted by the quotation marks surrounding the two words: the experts


it seems that we are getting more respect from everyone... good stuff...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I like the respect. Finally the 'experts' going into a season give the Clippers respect.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Unfortunately far too many basketball fans (especially in LA) aren't going to give the Clips respect.

TT could be said to do more things than Vlade. That's not too wild of a statement. It is arguable though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i was watching some games , Suns vs. Clippers in the playoffs, and TT murdered us and he also murdered the Lakers, he never seemed to miss, he pump faked and just drove several times, dunked....so hmmm....
and yeah last year was an unforgettable memorable year, and i can get used to it 
who woulda known clippers in the top 5 in the power rankings 
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i was watching some games , Suns vs. Clippers in the playoffs, and TT murdered us and he also murdered the Lakers, he never seemed to miss, *he pump faked and just drove several times, dunked*....so hmmm....
> and yeah last year was an unforgettable memorable year, and i can get used to it
> who woulda known clippers in the top 5 in the power rankings
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


Yeah I remembered TT dunking like 2 times on Kaman in the worst way.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha man whats more annoying than his stupid hand gesture damnit 
i guess if he stays here i am gonna have to get used to it


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

theres all this hype about the clippers cause they played in the jv bracket of the playoffs... easiest route to the conference finals in history... i love the clips, but they aint ALL that.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think the fans are saying the clips are all that. they are just saying the clips are respectable now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> theres all this hype about the clippers cause they played in the jv bracket of the playoffs... easiest route to the conference finals in history... i love the clips, but they aint ALL that.



Clips can contend with the Spurs and Mavs and could possibly beat them. They have the team that can do it.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

The only team I would hate to face is the Kings b/c Clippers always seem to play their worst game against them....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Clips can contend with the Spurs and Mavs and could possibly beat them. They have the team that can do it.


hm you actually believe that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> hm you actually believe that?



Hm, yes. Why else would I say it? Many others also know it too.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm, yes. Why else would I say it? Many others also know it too.



hell yeah.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Clips can contend with the Spurs and Mavs and could possibly beat them. They have the team that can do it.


I agree that the Clips can contend with the Mavs and especially the Spurs. If you break down the lineups of the Clips and the Spurs, the Clippers have the advantage in the starting lineup and in terms of depth.

Kaman > Elson
EB > TD- Some may disagree but I think EB is getting better while TD is on the downslide
Maggette > Bowen
Mobley < Manu
Cassell = Parker

Bench
Livy > Finley
TT > Horry
Q > Barry

The Spurs are an old team whose best years are behind them and teams like the Suns and the Clippers can take their place atop the West along with the Mavs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I agree that the Clips can contend with the Mavs and especially the Spurs. If you break down the lineups of the Clips and the Spurs, the Clippers have the advantage in the starting lineup and in terms of depth.
> 
> Kaman > Elson
> EB > TD- Some may disagree but I think EB is getting better while TD is on the downslide
> ...


that's blasphemy in some circles, but i agree. repped.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I agree that the Clips can contend with the Mavs and especially the Spurs. If you break down the lineups of the Clips and the Spurs, the Clippers have the advantage in the starting lineup and in terms of depth.
> 
> Kaman > Elson
> EB > TD- Some may disagree but I think EB is getting better while TD is on the downslide
> ...


you are dillusional my friend


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sac23kings said:


> you are dillusional my friend



instead of a lame insult, why don't you list the reasons why you think his comparisons are not valid?

present day, not 3-4 years ago, you think duncan is the better player?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is how I see it

Kaman>>Elson Not even in the same contest
Brand=Duncan......Duncan still can play botttom line
Maggette>Bowen...Defensivly not close but his offense brings him back
Mobley < manu 

Livingston>>Parker...Iam not saying livy is a better player but in a game he can post him with ease

Bench
Tim Thomas>>Horry...TT is Younger
Q ross=Finley...Hes just as important maybe even more
Sam>Udrige+Barry...Best 37 year old basketball player
Not to mention we still have singleton who is better then all the rest of your team


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The Clips are a tough matchup for any team. And I'd also say Brand > Duncan.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I agree that the Clips can contend with the Mavs and especially the Spurs. If you break down the lineups of the Clips and the Spurs, the Clippers have the advantage in the starting lineup and in terms of depth.
> 
> Kaman > Elson
> EB > TD- Some may disagree but I think EB is getting better while TD is on the downslide
> ...


no way is brand better than duncan yet. duncan's length still bothers brand.

and you're nuts if you equate sam i am with parker.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Comparing brand to duncan is like comparing
A Old Karl Molone 2 a Young Amare


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I agree that the Clips can contend with the Mavs and especially the Spurs. If you break down the lineups of the Clips and the Spurs, the Clippers have the advantage in the starting lineup and in terms of depth.
> 
> Kaman > Elson
> EB > TD- Some may disagree but I think EB is getting better while TD is on the downslide
> ...


While I agree with the individual match-up analysis, the Spurs are still a better team (slightly). Clips don't have the experience yet, though that's quickly changing.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Clippers may look better on paper, but Spurs have:
-more experience
-better chemistry
-the better coach who has
--better rotations, plays, in-game decisions


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We can definitely compete, but doesn't look like we can break out of the pack. Depending on the brackets, once again we can either easily get knocked out in the 2nd round or end up in the Finals.

Parker > Cassell (Sam is savvy, but Parker was unstoppable last year)
Manu > Mobley
Bowen = Ross
Duncan = Brand
Elson < Kaman

Finley < Maggette
Horry = Thomas (don't ever underestimate Rob)
Barry < Livingston

Popovich >> Dunleavy


----------

